# Spray foam inside metal door



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Theoretically...yes.

Would it be a PITB and possible damage the door, also yes.

You could drop a really long hose to the bottom of the door and spray from bottom up but the concern is that you bridge a location and the foam over pressurizes (largely because you will be putting so much down) and messes up the door.

You may have an issue with the curing of the foam as well because you will be putting so much in and there will be little moisture/air to cure up.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If that's an intererier door being used as an exterier door there's not going to be any sealing around the sides or the threshold where the real air leaks are.


----------



## Rewound98 (Nov 16, 2011)

Cut a few decent size holes in it and use dense pack cellulose?


----------



## spotco2 (Nov 11, 2012)

Usually those doors have a honeycomb core made of cardboard to keep them from compressing if someone pushes against it.

Take your door knob out and look inside the hole. See if you already have a Styrofoam core or cardboard core inside. I doubt that the door is completely hollow.


----------

